# Chocolate/Black fox to pied Dove tan?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

If I was to breed a chocolate or black fox to a pied dove tan (bearing in mind that the tan is very broken up and not good quality) what would the babies be? Thanks!


----------



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

I just bred my chocolate and pied dove. I can't say with the fox aspect but the litter had black, fawn, dove, and agouti and a possible champagne or just a very light dove. Not sure how it happened with this combo  but good luck!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, I don't know which chocolate fox you have, here's a link to the finnmouse's page. http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/chocolate_fox.html

Off hand, depending on if they carry hiden recessives, you will for sure end up with black tan mice, and black selves. I'm pretty sure that chocolate and dove are black based, so you shouldn't wind up with agouti mice.


----------



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

(sorry to spam) thanks so much! Im new to fancy mice. Trying to identify the bubs is hard when theyre little so they're probably chocolate  tyty!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

as both pied and pinkeye is ressive if the fox isnt carrying them the pups will only get 1 copy from the pied dove tan. Fox has 2 c dilute genes (cch/cch) an they are ressive to C so if the dove isnt carrying any c dilutes they will only get on copy form the fox. If the either the fox or the dove have 2 tan genes than you will get all tans. most likley black tans unless the dove carries choc. But the babies would carry pied, pink eye and c dilute, so if you were to breed one back to the parent you could get more fox if bred to the fox (but keep in mind the belly may also not be good quality) or more pied and pinkeyes if bred to dove

If you thinking about one of the foxes you might be getting from me then i can tell you they have 2 tan genes and dont carry pink eye or pied.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Great! Thanks for the info! It is just hypothetical at the moment but yes I was wondering what would happen if I did breed one I got from you to him! Thanks again =)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

In that case you should get all black tans, and poss some choc tans if your boy carrys choc, but the babies will carry cch p and si.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks! =D Sorry could you explain which genes p and si are? I am very very new to all this gene malarkey! Chh is c-dilute right?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

cch is chinchilla, the most common c-dilute to make foxes. By si, I think s is meant, as that's piebald. And p is pink-eyed, the difference between black and dove.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Great thanks! =)


----------

